# post your acrylic nails!



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 17, 2010)

I love looking at acrylic nails and unfortunately I dont they come up in the notd thread enough! I thought maybe they would get more posts if they had their own thread. I did a search and didn't see another thread like this but if there is feel free to delete this one if there is. I'm posting this from my phone but as soon as I have access to my computer ill post some of mine.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't wait for people to post- I love acrylic nails.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jun 19, 2010)

I usually get white french tips...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2010)

I did these today, just a regular white tip with hello kitty bow fimo slices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I normally have mine longer and painted, but I'm moving so shorter is better and im testing out a new acrylic powder so I need to see any lifting that may happen. Sorry about the crappy phone pic, hopefully its not too big.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2010)

ebby, your acrylics look fantastic. i used to get my nails done that way but they always lifted and bubbled at the edges. no matter where i went or what acrylic powder they used, my acrylics always did that.

momo, those are adorable. i love french manis on short nails.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_ebby, your acrylics look fantastic. i used to get my nails done that way but they always lifted and bubbled at the edges. no matter where i went or what acrylic powder they used, my acrylics always did that.

momo, those are adorable. i love french manis on short nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thanks Kimmy! Have you ever tried the Tammy Taylor line? Their products are excellent, and I've personally never had a problem with lifting or bubbling around the edges...


----------



## Caderas (Jun 26, 2010)

I did these about a month ago.. they were my first true acrylic nails with 'excessive' decor.  ;]  I need to get better pictures because the lipstick is 3D, as well as the blowdryer (I know it's hard to identify, haha)!  and I would post the thumb nail but it got kind of mushed in my bag since OPI's Top Coat sucks major ass.  the ring finger says 'kosmetikos'.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 30, 2010)

Just did these last night then realized that the fourth of July is in a couple days so I'll be redoing them soon...


----------



## jalspose (Jul 4, 2010)

these arent acrylic but minx nails


----------



## she (Jul 6, 2010)

i like everyone's nails! i wore acrylics on the regular when i was in high school- they were great back then. now my nails are long and natural- which has been actually a cost savings for me. 

i think acrylics can look good at any length though, which can't always be said for natural nails.


----------



## Mama T (Mar 7, 2012)

These are GORGEOUS! everytime i go to get mine done i say short as possible but they NEVER look like this. This is exactly what i want, especially for my baby shower this weekend. Im bringing the picture in so maybe they will get it right  lol Any pointers on what to say to make sure they turn out like this everytime?


----------

